# "Painting with Portland"



## CndBrn (Dec 4, 2021)

A patch job on a small porch. I mixed 3 cups of of Portland with a cup of hydrated lime, added aqua and mixed until a paint-like consistency was reached. 1rst coat I brushed on thin, 2nd coat I mixed a bit thicker and, the 3rd coat I brushed on the same as the 1rst. I covered it with poly in between coats to dry.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just a thought. How come you didn't use self-leveling concrete surfacer?


----------



## CndBrn (Dec 4, 2021)

CndBrn said:


> A patch job on a small porch. I mixed 3 cups of of Portland with a cup of hydrated lime, added aqua and mixed until a paint-like consistency was reached. 1rst coat I brushed on thin, 2nd coat I mixed a bit thicker and, the 3rd coat I brushed on the same as the 1rst. I covered it with poly in between coats to dry.
> View attachment 113102





MikeCalifornia said:


> Just a thought. How come you didn't use self-leveling concrete surfacer?


I gave them that option but this was done in the past and I guess they're set in there ways.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not super educated on concrete, but was this over existing concrete? Also what is the purpose of the lime. PH I'm assuming. Looks great. Will you Paint it now?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I'm not super educated on concrete, but was this over existing concrete? Also what is the purpose of the lime. PH I'm assuming. Looks great. Will you Paint it now?


I believe addition of lime makes the product more pliable and workable and long term adds flexibility to cementious mixtures


----------

